# Internet connection with Huawei or other 3G USB modem



## alie (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

Anyone have success story with 3G USB connection on FreeBSD8 box ? if yes please share your ways to connect 3G USB on FreeBSD8 system.

Thanks,
-A


----------



## diablinci (Nov 30, 2009)

Now we are two having same question,but if someone can help must to know i am new in bsd (1/2 hour).and i dont have idea about conect my huawei mobile modem.and its my only way to get internet conection.i have been debian user one year ago and i use my huawei with lenny but i want to know what is freebsd by myself.

thkz


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

kldload u3g and ucom. You should then be able to use the resulting tty as a ppp dialup.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ppp-and-slip.html


----------



## vivek (Dec 2, 2009)

What kind of speed you get with 3G? Here they claims to provide upto 3mbps. I never tested it. May be I can just take my laptop to their showroom and see if I can use the same. Their website claims it support Mac OS X, Linux and Windows. So it should work under FreeBSD too. 


```
Huawei B190, E180v, E220 ('<Huawei Mobile>')
```

I will test it and let you know.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> What kind of speed you get with 3G?


max 14Mbit/s on downstream and 5.8Mbit/s upstream with HSPA+



> Here they claims to provide upto 3mbps.


It can do more but it's usually capped by the telco.


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 2, 2009)

3G modem performance is spotty at best, I have one in my on site kit as yet I am to find one that works in FreeBSD. However I know that the one 3 sells in the UK that is the Huawei works with 2K windows, XP, Vista, Win7, Linux an OSX (Tiger an above) but it downright refuses to work with the MS server OS's and it through's a fit with Snow Leopard it works but hates it dropping not just connection with he network but screwing over the whole system but according to their support line it's a know issue and a update is on the way.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 9, 2009)

There's a german tutorial here:
http://wiki.bsdforen.de/howto/umts_mit_huawei

Perhaps it's of some use for you.


----------

